# android login always times out on first attempt?



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I got the new app, I used it several times with no problems, but then it decided to start timing out with a "network problem" every single time I try to login. When it finally comes back and tells me to retry, pressing the signon button almost always works fairly quickly on the retry.

Is anyone else seeing this?

I guess I'll try reinstalling it from scratch one of these days, but I have no idea why it would suddenly develop this problem unless there is something wrong with the servers at the other end.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

That has been happening to me. Doesn't happen all the time


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

tomhorsley said:


> I got the new app, I used it several times with no problems, but then it decided to start timing out with a "network problem" every single time I try to login. When it finally comes back and tells me to retry, pressing the signon button almost always works fairly quickly on the retry.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this?
> 
> I guess I'll try reinstalling it from scratch one of these days, but I have no idea why it would suddenly develop this problem unless there is something wrong with the servers at the other end.


Is this on LTE our Wi-Fi?

And answer to your question this hasn't been a problem for me. I'd this is on Wi-Fi I'd look at your router


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Same happened to me today, had to uninstall and restart tivo box to be able to start streaming setup.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I noticed a new aspect of this last night: If it is taking a long time to login, I can hit the back button to get out of the login right away, then hit the retry login button and it works almost immediately. I've got to get around to rebooting the TiVo and the router, and reinstalling the app to see if one of those makes the problem go away.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I've now convinced myself this is a timing issue inside the android app. I can always sign in quickly if I hit the "Back" button to get out of the automatic sign in process when I open the app, then immediately hit the "Sign In" button to restart the sign in process. I'm thinking there is something in the app trying to use the network before it is fully initialized and ready to go. Introducing the delay by cancelling the auto sign in then signing it again gives whatever it is enough time to get initialized.

I did power cycle the TiVo and the router and reinstalled the app, but the same behavior persisted. Also, whatever this is only affects my home network. If I start the app when on a remote network, it comes up normally.


----------



## SallyC (Jan 1, 2015)

I have the same problem with a Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro. First time it stalls at the login. If I hit the back button and then immediately login again it works fine. It started with the new TiVo app, never had it with the old one.

Not a huge deal, but it would be nice if they could fix it.


----------

